# Mattia. Ancora.



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Stanotte ho dormito due ore.
Mi sono svegliata sudata. E pure con l'ansia porca troia.
Mattia dormiva come un koala aggrappato all'albero. E nel caso. L'albero. Ero io.
Mi sono scastrata dal suo abbraccio polipo e sono scivolata via dal letto.

Ora divanata. Sigaretta. Scrivo.
Mi sono preparata 12 caffè, tv accesa su History.

Ieri sera Mattia era in modalità gelosa.
Ha cominciato a punzecchiarmi appena ho messo i piedi in casa.
Tu sei strana, ti piace quello, ti piace l'altro, ti...
Non ne avevo voglia. 
-Mattia per favore non è serata.-
Un muro di gomma.
_Sono quasi sicuro che hai un altro, ma sei furba, una traditrice d'alto bordo..mi sa che ricomincerò a controllare il tuo pc..._
Sentivo l'embolo partire da lontano. Quello brutto.
-Mattia smettila davvero...sono anni che la meni con sta storia...-
E si. Perchè secondo lui. Io. Potenzialmente l' ho sempre tradito.
Da ex traditrice seriale è come se avessi tatuata sulla fronte la lettera scarlatta no?
-Mattia di cosa ti lamenti? Ti faccio mancare qualcosa? -
-No, non mi manca niente però...tu tradisci per sesso e sei abituata a tradire quindi...-

Una mosca fastidiosa. Che tenti scacciare. Ma niente.
Torna.
Zzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzz
Mattia per favore.
Zzzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzzz
Controllo adesso....
Non ti permettere.
Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz

Mi è partito l'embolo. 
Quello da vomito acido.
Dove esce la parte peggiore di me.

-Fai pena con le tue fisime del cazzo. Fisime che mi butti addosso dal giorno dopo che siamo andati a vivere insieme.
Vergognati ragazzino. Devi vergognarti.
E a proposito, già che siamo in argomento.
Cosa pensavi di trovare nella mia macchina? Sei davvero un uomo ridicolo. Nemmeno in grado di farmi un controllo serio. senza farti beccare.
E ti giuro Mattia, l'idea che tu ti alzi di notte e come un ladro e scoficchi nella mia borsa alla ricerca delle chiavi e poi vai a vedere dentro...Dai...che immagine triste che mi stai dando.
Davvero Mattia...cosa pensavi di trovare? Tracce di sperma? preservativi usati? Mutande maschili abbandonate?
Ah mattia ti ricordi quella sera quando siamo usciti con la tua macchina?
Gli stampi di due piedi sul parabrezza sono stati davvero notevoli...Che piedini piccoli aveva. Una Cenerentola.
Ho più stile di te, mi dispiace. E lo avrò sempre. Sia nelle scelte scoperecce sia per i luoghi...
In macchina dai...che triste...
A ma no...scusa...la prima volta siete andati in una mega suite.
Che romantico amore. anche i petali di rosa sparsi sul letto avevi fatto mettere. Il mio tenero orsacchiottino...
Come lo so? 
E' stato facile ma...segreto professionale.
Se vuoi continuare a metterla in rissa, accomodati.
Ho tanta di quella merda da vomitarti addosso che non hai idea, mentre se affrontiamo questa situazione domani delle tue paturnie gelose forse posso rassicurarti. Non sul fatto che non ti tradisco ma che ti amo. E non darei la vita per te, ma un rene si. E anche un braccio.
Che sono qui. Non me ne vado e niente si mette tra noi, se non noi stessi.
Mattia. Basta. -
-E' inconcepibile farlo per sesso.-
-E' inconcepibile farlo per amore. Stronzo.-
-E'...squallido.-
-Più squallido di due piedi sul parabrezza? Più squallido di dire ti amo ad una donna che non è quella da cui torni a casa alla sera? Più squallido di farsi trattare male dal proprio uomo passando per pazza e rompicoglioni con le fantasie?-
-Tebe basta.-
-Ti venivo vicino e ti allontanavi come se avessi la lebbra e ti chiedevo di parlare con me. Tu mi sbeffeggiavi.-
-Tebe...-
-E la sera in cui sono rimasta a piedi con la macchina nella zona trans in piena bufera di neve? Ti ricordi? Ti ho chiamato ma...altro che pizza con i ragazzi. Ti sei pure incazzato dopo, dicendo che solo io potevo rimanere bloccata dalla neve. Che serata era quella? Motel o macchina?-
-Ora sei tu che la stai mettendo in rissa. Basta adesso basta.-
-Basta perchè ti senti fottere. Hai ferito ogni fottuto giorno il mio cuore. Ogni gesto brusco che mi hai dedicato. Ogni sberleffo che sicuramente hai condiviso con lei sulla mia persona e su quella dell'altro tradito. Hai dedicato a lei e solo a lei ogni tenerezza riservandomi solo il peggio. E non mi hai fatto nessuno sconto. E mi hai preso ancora a calci quando ero in terra.-
Poi mi sono fermata. 
Ho contato fino a 10. Ho tentato di scacciare il sapore metallico che avevo in bocca, che mi viene ogni volta quando mi parte l'embolo brutto.
-Sono stufa della tua insicurezza. C'è un limite a tutto. E tu ci sei vicinissimo a superarlo. Se ti manca qualcosa dillo. perchè sinceramente in questo periodo della nostra vita mi sento di darti il meglio di me, non il peggio. E se anche fosse merito del cazzo di un altro dovresti tacere ed esserne felice.-
-Tebe...io a volte non mi sento amato.-


Mi sono sentita un pò sconfitta.
Perchè non è in grado nemmeno di motivare quello che dice. O se le motiva sono motivazioni idiote. 
Che non capisco davvero se sono da capriccio o ci crede davvero.

-Ti manca qualcosa Mattia?-
-No.-
-Perchè non ti senti amato allora?-
-Non mi chiami quando esci e quando lo fai non rispondi al telefono...-
-Quando fai così sei un uomo patetico. E sembri avere due sinapsi parzialmente funzionanti...-
-Non ti sei innamorata certo perchè sono intelligente no?-









Non penso assolutamente che Mattia sia patetico, credo solo sia un profittatore un pò ipocrita, ma niente che io non possa accettare.
E non volevo nemmeno arrivare a parlare di lei, perchè non sono una rinfacciona.
Il passato è il passato. Imparo ma non rinvango mai.
ma ieri sera avevo il morale sotto i piedi.
Il 3d di Sole67 che mi ha fatto andare un pò in para.
E come ogni tanto succede quando sono davvero stanca la mente viaggia.
Fa voli che nemmeno con LSD e mai che siano voli gioiosi ma sempre voli da peggiore delle ipotesi.
Poi ci si mette pure Mattia. Che ho sempre detto avere il radar per i momenti sbagliati...

ok.
Sono in modalità nagativismo cosmico va tutto male se ci va bene scoppia la terza guerra mondale adesso.
Speriamo duri poco, perchè già mi vedo alla Leopardi a scrivere pagine e pagine di blog noir splatter pecolose, che in confronto il libro Cuore è da rappresentare a Zelig...

E in casa sono finiti tutti i bacetti.


Merda.


----------



## Salomè (25 Aprile 2012)

Azzardo due ipotesi:
A) San Sanguigno in arrivo;
B) L'infatuazione per Manager o il solo pensiero che lui possa essere piombato nella tua mente, ha scosso un pò i tuoi equilibri. Tutto normale. Calma. Ritornare poi su vecchie vicende non solo è inutile, ma fa anche male.
Oraensi che mattia con questo atteggiamento si stia infiocchettando da solo il prossimo round-motel?

P.s." ...mentre se affrontiamo questa situazione domani delle tue paturnie gelose forse posso rassicurarti. Non sul fatto che non ti tradisco ma che ti amo." 
E' una delle cose che ho imparato da questo blog. Chi tradisce non è detto che non ami.

Buona giornata!


----------



## geko (25 Aprile 2012)

Mannaggia a te... 2 ore? Io avrò dormito sì e no 10 minuti.

Io dico che ci sei andata giù pesante eh. Forse la sua non è 'solo' insicurezza come dici, forse tu stai passando più tempo a pensare alla storia con Manager che al tuo uomo, e lui in qualche modo avverte il tuo distacco mentale... forse. 
A me non sembra che il tuo sia il classico tradimento per sesso di una traditrice seriale, sai? Se tradissi per sesso e basta non passeresti il tempo libero a farti scopare il cervello da Calzino. Pensaci.

Scusa eh, oggi le mie capacità esplicative non sono al top. Buona giornata!


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1723 ha detto:
			
		

> Mannaggia a te... 2 ore? Io avrò dormito sì e no 10 minuti.
> 
> Io dico che ci sei andata giù pesante eh. Forse la sua non è 'solo' insicurezza come dici, forse tu stai passando più tempo a pensare alla storia con Manager che al tuo uomo, e lui in qualche modo avverte il tuo distacco mentale... forse.
> A me non sembra che il tuo sia il classico tradimento per sesso di una traditrice seriale, sai? Se tradissi per sesso e basta non passeresti il tempo libero a farti scopare il cervello da Calzino. Pensaci.
> ...


 Quoto! Soprattutto le capacità esplicative...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1723 ha detto:
			
		

> Mannaggia a te... 2 ore? Io avrò dormito sì e no 10 minuti.
> 
> Io dico che ci sei andata giù pesante eh. Forse la sua non è 'solo' insicurezza come dici, forse tu stai passando più tempo a pensare alla storia con Manager che al tuo uomo, e lui in qualche modo avverte il tuo distacco mentale... forse.
> A me non sembra che il tuo sia il classico tradimento per sesso di una traditrice seriale, sai? Se tradissi per sesso e basta non passeresti il tempo libero a farti scopare il cervello da Calzino. Pensaci.
> ...


Tranquillo. Le tue capacità...oraliD), sono ottime...
Non penso a Manager molto, lo faccio solo quando sono qui e scrivo...davvero non è una fissa, ma nemmeno minima.
Quando sono con Mattia penso a Mattia e davvero manager nel mio tempo libero, a parte i discorsi con Eliado o quando scrivo qui...no. Non occupa i miei pensieri.
Non ancora...:scared:

Il discorso gelosia Mattia è sempre quello. Invariabile da anni. E dopo il suo tradimento è diventato un chiodo fisso.
Se mi faccio la ceretta, perchè ti fai la ceretta.
Se non me la faccio. Ma sembri un porco spino perchè non te la fai...
Tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Quasi tutti i giorni da anni sta menata.
E' vero. Divento cattiva. Ma è l'unico modo che ho per rimetterlo al suo posto.
E non credo di essere cambiata. Non percepisce niente di diverso da tre anni a questa parte.
Prima non lo tradivo eppure le accuse erano le stesse.
E' paranoico e vuole solo beccarmi per poter dire "Visto?"


----------



## Arianna (25 Aprile 2012)

Non ho ancora capito qual è e soprattutto dov'è il 3D di Sole67.

Tebe,
io ti capisco quando dici che pensi a Manager soprattutto quando scrivi qui, il fatto è che tu scrivi mooolto qui, ma non credo tu lo faccia esclusivamente perché sei egocentrica. 
Vero è che scrivere è un'arma potente per distaccarci da ciò che ci coinvolge o ci coinvolgerebbe troppo.
Penso, insomma, che se Manager non fosse solo sesso tu non ci scriveresti sopra così tanto. 
Penso io, eh?


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2012)

Arianna;bt1730 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho ancora capito qual è e soprattutto dov'è il 3D di Sole67.
> 
> Tebe,
> io ti capisco quando dici che pensi a Manager soprattutto quando scrivi qui, il fatto è che tu scrivi mooolto qui, ma non credo tu lo faccia esclusivamente perché sei egocentrica.
> ...


Scrivo perchè mi piace scrivere. Molto. Più che parlare. 
Scrivo perchè nella vita reale questa sarebbe una storia con cui pettegolare e parlare con un amica toccando infiniti argomenti magari a bere...spritz in una piazza grande con il viso rivolto al sole e parlare anche di porcate.
E invece non la sa nessuno, a parte Eliado ma non fa testo.
Perchè non è proprio un amichetta e certe cose non può capirle.

Però dissento fortemente sullo scrivere tanto qui sul blog!!!

Dovresti vedere allora le mail che ci mandiamo con manager quando siamo in forma...


----------



## Arianna (25 Aprile 2012)

ok
ma dov'è il 3D di Sole 67?


----------

